
The NSA wants to call time on its phone-tapping hobby - ghevshoo
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3074656/the-nsa-wants-to-call-time-on-its-phone-tapping-hobby
======
octosphere
To be honest I wasn't surprised when it was revealed they done this. The phone
system is SIGINT-Enabled and always was from the outset. What _did_ surprise
me was how they went after the weak crypto and weak ciphersuites used to
secure webpages. Matt Green goes into this in more detail:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKncw6mIMJQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKncw6mIMJQ)

